# Adolescence OMG



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2016)

My rescue pup has grown into a wonderful outgoing and inquisitive young man. He just turned six months old, and OMG, I have never raised a dog who needs to be kept so busy. I'm so proud of how far he's come emotionally, but he is driving me nuts. Just all out frenzied behavior all the time. Nipping, which is new. Jumping, also new. And worst of all demand barking which I've been able to curb. He thinks running around the place like a nut is fun. I'm walking him about 4 miles a day. In the evening we walk a mile into town, work on obedience and then walk back home. In the morning and around lunch he gets a one-mile walk. He's in training classes, two during the week and one of the weekends. HE IS NEVER TIRED AND ALWAYS BUSY AND READY FOR ANYTHING, EVERYTHING. This started about three weeks ago and just continues to get worse.

I need advice, suggestions, anything. I've raised a lot of puppies, and he is the first to drive me batty. He is so smart too, maybe the smartest dog I've ever had. If he sees another dog do something once or does something by accident he decides is fun, that's it. He's figured out how to open the fridge and my credenza cabinets. The cabinets are the kind you push, and the door pops out. I can't let him near them, or he does it for fun and winds himself up. He's figured out the chair is the way to the table. One day last week I came out of the bathroom to find him ON my kitchen counter. Like, all fours.

I love him to pieces, but lately, I want to cry as much as laugh, when he pulls these antics. The only quite time I'm allowed is when he's in the crate. It's been weeks since I could just enjoy sitting on my couch without the anxiety that should I get distracted he'll seize the moment.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He sounds like a very bright and happy guy, and I must admit to smiling just a little reading your post. I could picture him on the counter, slamming the credenza doors open and then looking what's to eat in the fridge, lol. But seriously I do see why you are going batty, it doesn't sound like he has an off switch. It also sounds like you are giving him lots of physical and mental exercise, so I think I'd impose rest time for him (and yourself). Maybe in the evening, just put him in his kennel with a bone or bully stick for an hour for some chew time. It will get better.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am going through much the same with my 9 month old Spoo.

Last week I was just in tears over being so exhausted and feeling so challenged. I wanted my old dog back!

I remember going through this with dear old Iris too.....14 yrs ago. I told people I did not like her very much for about 3 months....I loved her, but did not like her for that time.

Remind myself it does get much much better. Poodles are like none other.

Hang in there, it is completely worth it. You have my sympathies:angel:

Cathy and CRAZY Poppy


----------



## dogfriend (Oct 9, 2016)

OH WOW: this really rings true for me today. My mpoo is six months, too, and just recently became a real terror! She was terribly shy and nervous as a puppy, and so we were extremely gentle and encouraging with her for the first several months of her like. Now she thinks she runs the show! Gets into absolutely everything. Is FEARLESS. And just has endless energy. 

I do have one piece of advice that has worked well for me, and that is to take your pup to the dog park. We go for 30-1 hr a day (I'm a writer and I just take my work). It's amazing how much better behaved she is for the rest of the day after RUNNING, playing and just being in dog world for a while. By the evening she has her second wind... We really need to work on setting boundaries, which seemed so unnecessary at first when she was hiding under the couch... 

Another tip is to get food toys. This is how we feel Mabel, and she loves it. It takes her some time--we have several different puzzles--and it seems to stimulate her mentally.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh you poor thing! LOL! ISN'T PUPPYHOOD FUN!!!! Lol! It sounds like you are doing all the right things and I'm sure things will calm down with age.

I heard that dogs, like hyperactive children, can be calmed down sometimes with a change of diet....that many dog foods have too many carbs (sugar). You might want to research that! Just a shot in the dark but ya never know...especially if you are at you wits end Hahaha!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like my idea of a dream dog!

Brain games are a must. Exercise just increases stamina and that awesome beast will just build up until there's no stopping him. 

My favorite games involve scenting. Nose work and tracking are great ways to engage his mind and help wear him out. Nose work, IMO, is a bit easier since it's less regulated when starting out, but both work really well. I have some crappy videos I will attempt to upload for you (just turn the volume down, the goats and other dogs like to cheer everyone on lol) 

I also do stupid pet tricks to help build bonds and attention spans while using their incredible little brains. Clicker training is great fun and teaches them to think. 

Good luck with your fun little dude!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Not a poodle, but Sully is easier to catch on video. 
https://youtu.be/G6x2S34S9_8

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feel for you - not my favourite stage of puppy raising either. I would second the brain and training games, and especially scent games (I still use them to wear my two out when the weather is too bad for walks). And I would work hard on a Settle cue - it would be too much to expect him to stop in his tracks when he is hyped up, but starting when he is already relaxing and dropping him a treat for settling down helps to reinforce calmness. If he enjoys massage try that too. I think often our dogs get our attention when they are working for us or when they are acting up, and tend to get ignored when they are just hanging around being polite, although that is how we actually need them to spend much of their time!

And remember, this too shall pass!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is 7 months and his energy spiked at 6 months. He started pulling, jumping over the sofa, and lifting his legs to mark. What I found useful was attending obedience class. I am a bit competitive by nature and the class kept me honest on his training. I recommend lots of mental games i.e. Find it, Nina Ottoson toys ...etc. Lucky will fetch and it is a blessing. We can play ball for hours and he places it right in my hand. He has learned to fetch my phone and car keys. He is training to be my service dog and a lot of the training has been good for him. He has learned to paw me if my phone rings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think we all have war stories like yours. It will pass. I do think Molly has hit on an important idea about food and treats. Since it sounds like you are exercising you teenager both physically and mentally more than adequately but he doesn't seem to have great impulse control for not getting into things he shouldn't I might look at the ingredients list on his food and treats to see if there are ingredients that could amp him up. I went window shopping for food and treats yesterday to get some ideas based on the NutriScan results for my three and couldn't believe how many training treats had maple syrup as a high on the list ingredient.

If you want specific ideas for some good impulse control activities look for "it's yer choice."


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Border Kelpie said all the things I was planning to say! You are on the right track working on Obedience--if you only wear them out physically, you wind up with a hyperactive dog with stamina! Training of all sorts will drain that battery much faster, and I am also a fan of using obedience, especially stays, to channel some of that mental energy towards self-control. I joke that my boy Dexter spent half of his adolescence in a down-stay. 

I also think some sort of nose game is a great idea at this age. I like tracking, and you don't need a lot of space at the beginning--a park will work fine. You also don't need a tracking harness or long line to begin--just grab a lead, a flat-buckle collar, some string cheese, and go! Oh, and a glove and the dog.


----------

